# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Кама Гайатри Мантра

## Pavel4443

Харе Кришна, дорогие Преданные! Хотел бы поинтересоваться тем, как лучше читать Кама Гайятри Мантру. Как я нашёл в Интернете, она звучит следующим образом: "АУМ КАМАДЕВАЙЯ ВИДМАХЕ,ПУШПАВАНАЙЯ ДХИМАХИ ТАННО КАМАХ ПРАЧОДАЙЯТ". Правильно ли она звучит? Просто на разных сайтах бывают небольшие вариации. Нужно концентрироваться (1) на словах, (2) на человеке, которого любишь, (3) на святом имени Кама, а в остальных случаях на человеке, которого любишь? Можно ли вкладывать чувства к возлюбленной в произносимые слова? Может ли помочь чтение этой мантры увеличению силы ответной любви со стороны возлюбленной?

----------


## Pavel4443

И вообще, какие существуют подобное мантры. Может есть ещё что-то более эффективное?

----------


## Pavel4443

Понятно, Махамантра, но нужна мантра именно Каме или другому полубогу, связанного с любовью. Здесь долго рассказывать всю предысторию.

----------


## Pavel4443

Вообще, мне говорили, что это не искконовская мантра. Если искконовские для подобных целей? Хотя для меня это не очень важно.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Павел!

Вайшнавы не поклоняются полубогам ради обретения материальных благ. Вайшнавы предаются на милость Верховной Личности Бога Кришны и вверяют себя Его заботе.

ШБ 4.2.35, фрагмент комментария:
“Люди, движимые вожделением и страстью, обращаются к полубогам в надежде обрести те или иные материальные блага. В «Бхагавад-гите» в этой связи употреблено особое выражение насти буддхих, которое означает «те, кто потерял рассудок или разум». Только такие люди поклоняются полубогам и рассчитывают получить от них какие-либо материальные блага. Разумеется, это не означает, что мы не должны оказывать почтение полубогам, однако поклоняться им нет никакой необходимости. Если человек честен и верно служит правительству, ему незачем подкупать правительственных чиновников. Взяточничество запрещено законом. Честный человек не станет давать взятку чиновнику, но это не значит, что он непочтительно относится к нему. Аналогичным образом, тому, кто занят трансцендентным любовным служением Верховному Господу, нет необходимости поклоняться какому-нибудь полубогу, но в то же время он не выказывает пренебрежения полубогам. В другом стихе «Бхагавад-гиты» (9.23) сказано: йе 'пй анйа-девата-бхакта йаджанте шраддхайанвитах. Господь говорит, что любой, кто поклоняется полубогам, тем самым поклоняется и Ему, однако он поклоняется авидхи-пурвакам, что значит «вопреки принципам священных писаний». Священные писания рекомендуют поклоняться Верховной Личности Бога. Можно считать, что, поклоняясь полубогам, человек косвенно поклоняется Личности Бога, однако такое поклонение противоречит регулирующим принципам. Тот, кто поклоняется Верховному Господу, одновременно служит и всем полубогам, поскольку они являются частицами целого. Когда человек поливает корень дерева, все листья и ветви этого дерева также насыщаются водой. Когда мы снабжаем пищей желудок, то все члены тела: руки, ноги, пальцы и т.д. - тоже получают питание. Аналогично этому, поклоняясь Верховной Личности Бога, человек удовлетворяет всех полубогов, но, поклоняясь всем полубогам, он не может полностью удовлетворить Верховного Господа. Поэтому священные писания не советуют поклоняться полубогам, и поклоняться им - значит пренебрегать предписаниями шастр.

В век Кали дева-ягьи, жертвоприношения полубогам, практически неосуществимы. Поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам» рекомендует людям этого века совершать санкиртана-ягью: йаджнаих санкиртана-прайаир йаджанти хи сумедхасах - «В этот век разумный человек достигает цели всех жертвоприношений, просто повторяя Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе» (Бхаг., 11.5.32). Тасмин туште джагат туштах: «Когда Господь Вишну доволен, то довольны и все полубоги, которые являются неотъемлемыми частями Верховного Господа».”

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

